

Xkcd: Click and Drag - nrkn
http://xkcd.com/1110/

======
V99
1/8 scale (256x256 tiles): <http://edc.srvs.us/1110-eighth/>

1/4 scale (512x512 tiles): <http://edc.srvs.us/1110-quarter/>

1/2 scale (1024x1024 tiles): <http://edc.srvs.us/1110-half/>

full size (2048x2048 tiles): <http://edc.srvs.us/1110/>

None of them crash Chrome on my Mac, but good luck with that...

~~~
reinierladan
I made a high res PDF (text balloons are readable) - <http://s.rlink.co/JZ6G>

~~~
alimbada
Thanks, that's the most usable version I've seen in this thread yet. You win 3
gold Internets.

~~~
reinierladan
This one is even more usefull: <http://xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de/> (give that
guy a diamond Internets)

------
potch
I wrote some JS to add keyboard controls to the map, because clicking and
dragging is for suckers. <http://www.potch.me/blog/press-and-hold.html>

~~~
andrewaylett
I've integrated this into a full-screen view: <http://ares.aylett.co.uk/xkcd/>

~~~
xcraftllc
Thanks man, that's especially useful to find the Easter eggs since you can use
ctrl + or - to zoom in and out and stay oriented. Between that, and using this
as a map, you can pretty much check out the whole comic without getting
frustrated: [http://www.wickedglitch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/09/resul...](http://www.wickedglitch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/09/result1.png)

------
dmor
Bwahaha, upper left corner (waaaay up). I'm working at a small startup. Our
business model is "taking free drinks from industry events and reselling
them".

Edit: Holy shit I had no idea how huge this was! I'd pay for a massive framed
poster of this thing.

~~~
zalew
'stupid feebsd' and a crashed plane

~~~
dalke
"Copy that Gold Leader. I'm already on my way out." with X-wing. And "Becky?"
Deep in the caves.

------
nikcub
Don't use any of the spoilers, image maps or sites that stich it together, it
is much more enjoyable when you discover the entire image through the viewport
dimensions as originally intended.

It is also much more enjoyable when you don't know what to expect

~~~
discountgenius
agreed. Much of the comedy comes from the subversion of expectations...

...although some nerds prefer figuring out puzzles. And yes, nerd in this case
is a term of endearment.

------
Mithrandir
Here's a torrent of all the images:
<https://ubuntuone.com/4VxOo5cnInZWQUEplIdb2c>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I was having trouble downloading the torrent, so I wrote a little script to
get it for me:

<https://gist.github.com/3748257>

Warning: 6mb worth of files.

Edit: Github repo with all the images and the script, so that people don't
need to hammer the xkcd server:

<https://github.com/danielribeiro/xkcd_grab>

~~~
apag
And here is how you get a web page you can open to view the whole thing in a
one sitting:

    
    
      perl -e'print "<style>img{width:2048px;height:2048px}</style><pre>"; print /X$/ ? "\n" : "<img src=$_.png>" for @ARGV' {{13..1}n,{1..19}s}{{33..1}w,{1..48}e,X} > index.html
    

Warning: gigantic page, may crash your browser. (Not as bad as it might seem,
since many tiles are missing.)

------
gkoberger
Simple way to share positions:

var p =$('.map').position();prompt("Have someone run this code to see this
position","$('.map').css({'left':"+p['left']+", 'top':"+p['top']+"})");

This gives you a snippet you can send to someone else to run.

\---------------------------------------

Also, don't want to drag? <http://www.potch.me/blog/press-and-hold.html>

------
krisneuharth
Excellent! I feel like Randall is getting closer to producing an actual game
with his worlds and characters. I look forward to what he has in store for us
in the future.

~~~
scottyallen
I think he already has:) Look around you at all the people playing. Hint: the
ones writing code are winning...

------
nrkn
A map: <http://imgur.com/GDJPL>

~~~
amic
the white square at 11n11e is not at the good position on this map.

I wonder why 11n11e and 11s11e are empty.

~~~
tim_heap
All of the 11x11y squares are empty, the south ones are just black instead of
white. I've not worked out why yet.

~~~
maxerickson
Somebody in another forum pointed out that 1111 is the next comic.

------
elssar
Phew, found both the edges, traversed all of the tunnels. Finally I'm free!

Also, really impressed. The way the tunnels on the left side met up with the
Mario tunnel was pretty cool.

~~~
vladoh
There are 4 edges :) Under the tunnels there is a whole new world ;)

~~~
elssar
4 edges o.0

You mean to say that under the tunnels, that is under all of the black, there
is more? And there is more stuff in the air too?

Ima kill Randall Munroe >_<

~~~
masklinn
the "total image" is 165888 by 79872, fwiw.

<http://edc.srvs.us/1110/> seems to have a pretty complete tiling

~~~
Angostura
Astonishing.

------
rivo
A practical introduction to the Backtracking algorithm.

------
xSkeen
The very last image to the right, "I wonder where i'll float next?" is a
reference to Randall's first xkcd comic; <http://xkcd.com/1/>

------
Digit-Al
The mind boggles. How long must it have taken him to create this. It is HUGE.
I have been scrolling round for about 20 minutes and still have not found an
end to it.

~~~
mayanksinghal
from: <http://imgs.xkcd.com/clickdrag/1110.js>

    
    
      var size=[14,48,25,33];
      var tilesize=2048;
      var map_size=[(size[1]+size[3])*tilesize,(size[0]+size[2])*tilesize];
    

So 165888x79872!!!

~~~
zalew
easier to find it here <div class="map" style="width: 165888px; height:
79872px; position: absolute; z-index: -1; left: -67645.4px; top: -27545.6px;">

------
reinierladan
I created a full high res PDF of the image (only 11MB), with readable text
balloons. — <http://s.rlink.co/JZ6G>

~~~
ddreier
Could anyone create a torrent for this? Dropbox has killed the link.

------
pestaa
I had to stop because my hand began to hurt.

You have my deepest gratitude for reminding me what discovery and exploration
feels like.

------
subsystem
full screen (at least in chrome):

    
    
        javascript:$('#comic').removeAttr('style'); $('.map').css('z-index',1).css('background','#fff');$('body').css('overflow','hidden');

------
carlesfe
Does the comic remind anybody else of Terraria? 2D scrollers are the best
games...

------
barrkel
It's disappointing that it appears this won't make the front page. It appears
the domain is on a blacklist.

Makes sense from a cheap humour perspective, but that's not what this one is
about.

~~~
saraid216
It's on the front page as of right now.

------
LarryCurlyMoe
You guys do realize that new panels can be added to the world at any time (and
existing ones can be modified). Who's to say the world is static?

------
nrkn
Also: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4542347>

~~~
Mithrandir
The bit at the end[0] is hex for 'ProPuke is awesome'.

0: /* 50:72:6f:50:75:6b:65:20:69:73:20:61:77:65:73:6f:6d:65 */

------
kunalb
My attempt at hammering the xkcd servers -- also colours missing tiles
correctly (black/white depending on south/north): <http://explog.in/xkcd.html>

[edit: basically lays everything out in a single huge page so that you can
scroll instead of dragging]

------
nicholassmith
I just spent 5 minutes exploring and don't think I've seen even 25% of it. Had
a grin from the off as well.

------
ranman
my hacky way of killing Randall's server:

    
    
      curl --limit-rate 40K -O http://imgs.xkcd.com/clickdrag/\[0-100\]\{n,s\}\[0-100\]\{e,w\}.png
    

Then to remove all the 404s:

    
    
      find . -type f -size 345c -exec rm -f {} \;
    

Woo! No code.

~~~
jlv2
Use "curl -f" and it won't save the 404 output

------
codingSloth
I made a little grid with all the tiles on it (they are smaller than the
original ones). I hope it makes the navigation easier... Each tile is
clickable (it redirects to the original picture)

<http://www.baffo.org/xkcd/>

------
goldins
I have made a very low-res polar coordinates version:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/543600/1110polar.png>

I will make a larger version later tonight.

------
daralthus
Reminds me of Scott McCloud's infinite canvas idea:
<http://scottmccloud.com/4-inventions/canvas/index.html> Impressive by the
way!

------
wesleyholl
Here's my version of full map: [http://www.wickedglitch.com/2012/09/full-low-
res-image-spoil...](http://www.wickedglitch.com/2012/09/full-low-res-image-
spoiler-map-xkcds-click-and-drag/)

------
irfn
Click and Drag without the distraction. put javascript:$('img[title="Click and
drag."]').hide();$('img[title="Click and
drag."]').parent().css('overflow','visible'); in the url bar

------
vanhelsing_
Someone make a large poster of this thing, quick!

------
atas
And I thought it was going to be a short one. Got to get back to work. By the
way, I play this game with Google Maps every day.

~~~
albertzeyer
And have you already seen everything?

~~~
atas
Not really. I will continue at home.

------
samet
Randall just got crazy (with a good meaning).

------
civild
Exploring this took me back to the days of playing the Dizzy series of games,
wondering what was beyond the next screen.

------
Xcelerate
I just downloaded the image tiles and explored the world that way. Quickest
way to make sure I saw everything!

------
bizzz
Ok, someone please glue all the tiles together! I can't wait to see all this
magnificence!

------
RenierZA
I wonder if this is a world record for the biggest comic ever.

Does anybody know?

------
ekyo777
For some reason I want to load that as a map in worms armageddon

------
hackalyst
whats up with the dinos? <http://xkcd-map.rent-a-
geek.de/converted/10-297-507.png>

~~~
bad_user
A classic: <http://xkcd.com/135/>

------
Shivetya
I was looking for where the spider was hiding.

------
chj
Holy shit! I didn't expect it to be this big!

------
arc_of_descent
This is just brilliant!

------
brianbreslin
this is strangely poetic

